
Liberstad, a new private city within Norway - trav4225
http://www.againstcronycapitalism.org/2016/03/liberstad-a-new-private-city-within-norway/
======
mtgx
Is Peter Thiels living there yet?

------
throwaway21816
But who will build the roads?

~~~
trav4225
Indeed, by posting this I am in no way even hinting that this will be
successful or is a viable, scalable model.

EDIT: This is just begging to be said: "'Roads'? Where we're going, we don't
need 'roads'..." ;-)

